# new from Georgia



## charleyandbecky (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello everyone...I found this website earlier but just now posted my first post, in the health questions forum.

I am Rebecca from Georgia. This is our third year of keeping mantids. We have three Carolina mantids in the house and hundreds in the garden. We hatched 6 oothecae this year.

Thanks!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Hello everyone...I found this website earlier but just now posted my first post, in the health questions forum.I am Rebecca from Georgia. This is our third year of keeping mantids. We have three Carolina mantids in the house and hundreds in the garden. We hatched 6 oothecae this year.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome from Yuma, AZ, Becky! There is a special "Becky's group" here, including, but not limited to, Katnapper, Hibiscusmile and BeckyL!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 28, 2009)

ahah  

hi there Becky 4.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome. Stay cool down there.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## ismart (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome REBECCA # 4 from REBECCA, AKA HIBISCUSMILE in OHIO! ok now we are officially called Rebecca's Mantis Forum :lol: ....

sorry Peter, but it is what it is, the REBECCA s have taken over hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

the rest of u run for your lives h34r: h34r:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Rebecca!! From another Rebecca/Becky, lol!  Yes, I'm working on a scientific theory that women named Rebecca/Becky have a predisposition to enjoy keeping and raising praying mantids.  Lol  I'm glad you found the forum and joined... it's really nice to have you here. Now if we can just keep all us "Becky's" straight... LOL!! :lol: 

It is pretty wild, with so few females in the group (comparatively), but so many named Rebecca/Becky.... isn't it?!!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 28, 2009)

hello man, im from california, my name is doug


----------



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

welcome, im chris from ohio


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcomes! I'm glad to be in the company of so many Rebeccas and Beckys, too!  

This is our third year of keeping mantids and I wish I had found this forum a long time ago.

Rebecca


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi from Los Angeles!


----------

